# Chico



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

With a heavy heart.........and many tears.......

Chico passed away early this morning at 5am.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Jan i'm so sorry ,i feel your pain.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Such a sad day. I am truly sorry.

"Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened- (Dr. Seuss)


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm so so very sorry Jan, wish there was something I could do to ease the pain of your broken heart 
RIP Chico sweet boy, run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry Jan xxxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Bless your precious heart. I am shocked and so very saddened for you. I will pray peace for your broken heart, Jan.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Chico.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

So saddened to know he is gone. Such a tremendous loss. Run free Chico....


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing our babies is so very hard, but you did everything you could, gave him a good life and will be left with tons of memories to cherish.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jan,
I am really sorry for your loss


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am truly sorry and so heartbroken for you and Chico!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

You will be missed Chico. Jan, I am so sorry. I pray that time heals your broken heart *hugs*


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I cried when I read of your loss.. my heart is breaking for you. I am so very sorry, Jan.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry, Jan.  Even though I never met little Chico in person, he touched my heart in many ways through stories and pictures over the years. We will all miss him dearly. My heart aches for you. I know he was your heart baby. If you need anyone to talk to, I'm here. My deepest sympathy, love, hugs, thoughts and prayers. 

RIP sweet little, Chico. <3


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Og my God...if there is one....what in the......how could this happen  he was so young ! My heart is bleeding for you mami...we are so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so so sorry Jan. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Jan, I am so sorry for your loss. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss Jan. I, along with many others, have grown to love Chico over the years through this forum. He will be so very sorely missed. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Im so sorry jan I'm at a loss as to what to say. Just know you have many friends here who will aways have time to listen if you ever need to talk. Hugs to you 

Rip little Chico you will be missed hugely xoxox


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain you're going through. Chico knew how much you adored him and how well you cared for him. He will be watching over you and Kody and wagging his tail always. Run free, sweet boy. RIP. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Chico, Jan. We all know how much he meant to you and how deeply loved he was. He was a special little one and loved by everyone on here. We will miss him. Sending lots of love your way at this sad time. xx


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have been thinking of the right thing to say Jan. I am fairly new to CP, but have followed your story with Chico.
I have thought about you constantly since your first post about Chico and his problems last week. My heart also breaks for you....what wonderful memories you have for always!


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. RIP sweet baby.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Jan, so so sorry. Words aren't enough to describe the pain you are going through. Just remember the good, and funny times you had with Chico.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so sorry Jan. Chico was very lucky to have you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Jan, I am just so heartbroken for you. Please know how terribly missed your sweet Chico will be. And know that you and Kody are very much in my thoughts and prayers at this time. ((((((HUGS)))))) and tears for you at sad, sad time.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have really enjoyed reading about Chico these last few years, he will sure be missed.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh Jan, I am so sorry for your loss!! Sending my condolences. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I only check in on the forum occasionally now days and I was so shocked and sad to hear about Chico - he was one of my favourites.

My heart goes out to you Jan, I know he was a much loved and adored little man who will be forever remembered by you and many of us here on the forum.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Jan...I am so so sorry...Chico was one of my fav fellows...I know that right now your heart is aching ... I pray that in time sweet memories of better times with Chico with help fill your empty heart. Chico knew he was loved.


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

My deepest sympathies 
Losing them is a very difficult part of loving them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jan, 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. My heart is aching for you. 

Hugs


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Jan. RIP Chico.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so sorry jan  may chico run free in rainbow bridge <3


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So sorry Jan, my heart aches for you, rip Chico. Hugs


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, Jan, I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Jan I am so sorry for your loss, RIP brave little Chico. xxx


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free little one


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Jan.. I m so sorry.. Chico was an amazing little guy with an amazing mom and family. Although he's not here physically he will always be with you ... xo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone.... Its nice to know Chico was so loved....
He was the perfect Chihuahua.... wasn't barky...loved everyone....I always called him my '*******' Chihuahua because he loved everyone, never met a stranger. He wasn't scared to try new things and sniff them out, although the vacuum cleaner wasn't a favorite  ...
He was a joy to have around the house, always following me, making sure I was OK... if I sat down for just a minute, he wanted in my lap...

I miss him dearly....no, I miss him terribly.... but I know he isn't in pain anymore and I will see him at that Rainbow Bridge someday.....


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Jan... (((((hugs)))) there really are no ok words for moments like this.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Jan, I am so very sorry to hear Chico passed, I know how much he meant to you x


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Very sorry to read about little Chico. RIP Our hearts bleed for you and your family. I wish you all strength.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

My condolences, Jan  You did the best your baby could ask for! Please know we are here for you and you are in our prayers hoping your heart can mend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh jan I am so so very sorry to hear this rip chico


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Jan, I am so sorry to hear about Chico. know that someday you find comfort with the memories he left in your heart. RIP Chico!


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Chico  my condolences, so sad  stay strong.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Jan, your words about Chico are beautiful. I love hearing about him. How is Kody doing?


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Jan, So very sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace Chico.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Jan~I am so very sorry and I feel your pain as I have tears in my eyes writing this...big ((Hugs))


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no! Jan, I am so very sorry! RIP sweetie, run free :-(


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

I am so very sorry for you and little Chico. I know what you are going through and how difficult and sad it is. You are in my thoughts and prayers!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandraYessicah (Nov 18, 2013)

So sorry for your loss I never knew chico but I cannot imagine your pain that you're going through. Stay bless and Chico is in a better place 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. No words can ease the pain! I am so sorry!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Jan, I am so very sorry to learn of Chico's passing. He was much loved. Always one of my favorites. My heart goes out to you. I know the pain you are going through and wish I could help in some way. He was much loved and will be greatly missed by many. He will live forever in our hearts.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am only just reading this, I am so sorry. Thinking of you at this difficult time xxx


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

I am so sorry, Chico was a good boy. I have heard so many stories about Chico. Now he runs free under the rainbow bridge! He is not in pain anymore.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks again, everyone...... Kody is doing well... he is sleeping alot.... hasn't wanted to play at all so that has me worried.......he hasn't been alone during the day since Chico's passing but I return to work WEDs..... I would like to get a companion for him at some point, just not yet....


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

I read just right now. So sorry for your lost, Jan. 
May Chico rest in peace, all our prayers and thoughts for you all xx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

((((((jan))))) I am so so sorry Run free Chico


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Jan I am so sorry for your tremendous loss. I cannot even imagine what you are going through. Bless you and your family during this most difficult time. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just got a phone call to say that Chico's ashes are ready for pickup.... that will be so hard.....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It is Jan i have Simbas in a wooden box with a picture of him on the top,at least he will be home with you both


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart weeps for you  Rest Peacefully Chico, wait over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jan, I have no words. Hard - probably doesn't even describe it! So sorry!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It may be a comfort to have his remains with you. xo


----------

